# When IT get bored - Please help find his mug...



## Stuart (May 1, 2013)

Had this forwarded through to me today, might be funnier if it still had all the email addresses and such in, but for obvious reasons I removed them. Amazing how quickly it went viral just because and by my count, its currently circulating 3 countries and 8 different companies




> *From:* XXXXXXXX
> *Sent:* Wednesday, 1 May 2013 6:57 AM
> *To:* XXXXXXXXXXX
> *Subject:* FW: Stolen cup from the bathroom sink bench - [Start from the bottom]
> ...


----------



## phatty (May 1, 2013)

haha classic


----------



## andynic07 (May 1, 2013)

Please keep us informed as you have managed to capture our attention with this sad story. Poor Edmund


----------



## Barrett (May 1, 2013)

Poor Ed, I'd be devastated to lose my mug. Hope he gets reunited with his mug.


----------



## Stuart (May 1, 2013)

Great news..



> the cup has been found!
> 
> K
> 
> ...


----------



## PieBald (May 1, 2013)

Guys wants his cup back....


----------



## andynic07 (May 1, 2013)

SniperCap said:


> Great news..


I feel a little let down after the build up and now it is all gone, yes I feel happy for the guy but it was a rollercoaster ride of emotions.


----------



## thomasssss (May 1, 2013)

i can only imagine the emotions edmund must of gone through when realising his mug had been stolen , first the shock , then the panic followed by the rage , then denial before he became utterly distraught and then finally coming to terms with the fact that he may never see his mug again 

good to hear it was recovered , but how exactly was it in fact stolen or was it a simple case of someone walking in to a BATHROOM and thinking " why the hell is their a mug in the bathroom " and taking it back to the lunch room ?


----------



## RedFox (May 1, 2013)

Haha that was quite good. I'm glad Edmund got his mug back. Lol.

Funny thing was I saw a similar email when I was at uni. One of the physics professors had his mug go missing and instead of asking the other staff he sent an email, describing the mug. "It is white with a picture of Spock on one side". Somehow it ended up being sent to some of the students.  How stereotypical is that a physics professor with (by all accounts) limited social skills and a Spock mug?


----------



## littlemay (May 1, 2013)

Reminded me of this, also good for a laugh:

*From:* Jane Gilles
*Date:* Wednesday 8 Oct 2008 12.19pm
*To:* David Thorne
*Subject:* Overdue account

Dear David, Our records indicate that your account is overdue by the amount of $233.95. If you have already made this payment please contact us within the next 7 days to confirm payment has been applied to your account and is no longer outstanding.
Yours sincerely, Jane Gilles
*From:* David Thorne
*Date:* Wednesday 8 Oct 2008 12.37pm
*To:* Jane Gilles
*Subject:* Re: Overdue account

Dear Jane, I do not have any money so am sending you this drawing I did of a spider instead. I value the drawing at $233.95 so trust that this settles the matter.
Regards, David.






*From:* Jane Gilles
*Date: *Thursday 9 Oct 2008 10.07am
*To:* David Thorne
*Subject:* Overdue account

Dear David,
Thank you for contacting us. Unfortunately we are unable to accept drawings as payment and your account remains in arrears of $233.95. Please contact us within the next 7 days to confirm payment has been applied to your account and is no longer outstanding.
Yours sincerely, Jane Gilles
*From:* David Thorne
*Date:* Thursday 9 Oct 2008 10.32am
*To:* Jane Gilles
*Subject:* Re: Overdue account

Dear Jane,
Can I have my drawing of a spider back then please.
Regards, David.
*From:* Jane Gilles
*Date:* Thursday 9 Oct 2008 11.42am
*To:* David Thorne
*Subject:* Re: Re: Overdue account

Dear David,
You emailed the drawing to me. Do you want me to email it back to you?
Yours sincerely, Jane Gilles
*From:* David Thorne
*Date:* Thursday 9 Oct 2008 11.56am
*To:* Jane Gilles
*Subject:* Re: Re: Re: Overdue account

Dear Jane,
Yes please.
Regards, David.
*From:* Jane Gilles
*Date: *Thursday 9 Oct 2008 12.14pm
*To: *David Thorne
*Subject: *Re: Re: Re: Re: Overdue account

Attached <spider.gif>





*From:* David Thorne
*Date:* Friday 10 Oct 2008 09.22am
*To:* Jane Gilles
*Subject: *Whose spider is that?

Dear Jane,
Are you sure this drawing of a spider is the one I sent you? This spider only has seven legs and I do not feel I would have made such an elementary mistake when I drew it.
Regards, David.
*From:* Jane Gilles
*Date:* Friday 10 Oct 2008 11.03am
*To:* David Thorne
*Subject:* Re: Whose spider is that?

Dear David,
Yes it is the same drawing. I copied and pasted it from the email you sent me on the 8th. David your account is still overdue by the amount of $233.95.
Please make this payment as soon as possible.
Yours sincerely, Jane Gilles
*From:* David Thorne
*Date:* Friday 10 Oct 2008 11.05am
*To:* Jane Gilles
*Subject:* Automated Out of Office Response

Thankyou for contacting me.
I am currently away on leave, traveling through time and will be returning last week.
Regards, David.
*From:* David Thorne
*Date:* Friday 10 Oct 2008 11.08am
*To:* Jane Gilles
*Subject:* Re: Re: Whose spider is that?

Hello, I am back and have read through your emails and accept that despite missing a leg, that drawing of a spider may indeed be the one I sent you. I realise with hindsight that it is possible you rejected the drawing of a spider due to this obvious limb ommission but did not point it out in an effort to avoid hurting my feelings. As such, I am sending you a revised drawing with the correct number of legs as full payment for any amount outstanding. I trust this will bring the matter to a conclusion.
Regards, David.





*From:* Jane Gilles
*Date:* Monday 13 Oct 2008 2.51pm
*To:* David Thorne
*Subject:* Re: Re: Re: Whose spider is that?

Dear David,
As I have stated, we do not accept drawings in lei of money for accounts outstanding. We accept cheque, bank cheque, money order or cash. Please make a payment this week to avoid incurring any additional fees.
Yours sincerely, Jane Gilles
*From:* David Thorne
*Date:* Monday 13 Oct 2008 3.17pm
*To:* Jane Gilles
*Subject:* Re: Re: Re: Re: Whose spider is that?

I understand and will definitely make a payment this week if I remember. As you have not accepted my second drawing as payment, please return the drawing to me as soon as possible. It was silly of me to assume I could provide you with something of completely no value whatsoever, waste your time and then attach such a large amount to it.
Regards, David.
*From:* Jane Gilles
*Date:* Tuesday 14 Oct 2008 11.18am
*To:* David Thorne
*Subject: *Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Whose spider is that?

Attached <spider2.gif>


----------



## Darlyn (May 1, 2013)

David Thorne is a home grown Aussie from SA he is excellently funny. His website is Go away


----------



## Barrett (May 2, 2013)

Haha, I remember David Thorne from my old job, one of my bosses would sit at his computer and just stay on David's website for hours. I love the emails about the cat "Missy" who had gone missing, so he made some ridiculous, though extremely funny, poster for the cat.


----------



## Stuart (May 2, 2013)

Missing missy is the poster, great read by a brilliantly funny guy.


----------



## Melzey (May 2, 2013)

Hehe, great news on the mug 

Love David Thorne!


----------



## Stuart (May 2, 2013)

Hahahaha - Made the news

Case of Rio Tinto worker Edmund Lim's missing coffee cup goes viral | Information, Gadgets, Mobile Phones News & Reviews | News.com.au


----------



## Rob (May 2, 2013)

LOL Damn



news.com.au said:


> Lim was prevented from talking to the media by Rio Tinto so was unable to confirm whether or not the cup has been found.


----------



## Stuart (May 2, 2013)

Ed is popular now!!

HOME - www.findedmundsmug.com


----------



## Rob (May 2, 2013)

SniperCap said:


> Ed is popular now!!
> 
> HOME - www.findedmundsmug.com



LOL It's blocked here. Category: Spam.


----------

